# WPA2 mit Ubuntu



## Ripper11 (3. Juli 2007)

Hi zusammen, 
ich bin ein Linux neuling und möchte nun meine Wlan Verbindung einrichten. Diese Verbindung ist WPA2 verschlüsselt. Ich habe nun versucht die Verbindung mit der Anleitung einzurichten:
http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/wpa_supplicant#head-3d42e49eb09f39fefb9ee591f0afe648c45321d4
aber irgendwie funktioniert das bei mir nicht 
Ich habe ein Netgear USB-Stick (WG111v2) und Ubuntu 7.04.

Danke schonmal für Eure Hilfe

Fabi


----------



## zeroize (4. Juli 2007)

NDISWrapper oder richtiger Linuxtreiber?
Funktioniert dein WLAN-USB-Stick den ohne Verschlüsselung?
Findet er das Accesspoint/Router?
Wie sehen Fehlermeldungen/Kernelmessages/Konfigurationsfiles aus?

So aus der ferne und ohne Fehlerbeschreibung kann man da leider nur mutmassen!

Schönen Gruß
Zeroize


----------



## Ripper11 (4. Juli 2007)

Hi,
kein Ndiswrapper. Hab mein Stick reingesteckt und dann hat der bei iwconfig auch gleich was angezeigt. Es zeigt mir einmal "wlan0" und "wmaster0" an. Mit "iwlist wlan0 scanning" kann er mein Router finden. 
Hm... Wenn mein Wlan unverschlüsselt ist dann geht es auch nich .
Meine wpa_supplicant.conf sieht so aus:

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
eapol_version=1
ap_scan=1

network={
        ssid="MeineSSID"
        scan_ssid=1
        proto=RSN
        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK
        pairwise=CCMP
        group=TKIP CCMP
        psk="MeinSchlüssel"
}
```

Muss der WPA2 Schlüssel normal eingegeben werden oder in der Hexdezimalform 

In etc/network/interfaces hab ich nix verändert!

Wenn ich den Wpa_supplicant mit "wpa_supplicant -i wlan0 -D wext -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -d" starte, kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'
Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'
Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'
ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'
eapol_version=2
ap_scan=1
Priority group 0
   id=0 ssid='test'
Initializing interface (2) 'wlan0'
EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED
EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE
EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE
EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED
EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0
EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0
ioctl[SIOCSIWMODE]: Device or resource busy
Could not configure driver to use managed mode
SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=21 WE(source)=14 enc_capa=0x0
  capabilities: key_mgmt 0x0 enc 0x3
WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5
Own MAC address: 00:18:4d:b7:45:48
wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa
wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0
wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0
wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0
wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0
wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures
ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported
WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted
ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported
WEXT auth param 5 value 0x1 - Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec
Added interface wlan0
RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])
RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added
State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING
Starting AP scan (specific SSID)
Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=4):
     74 65 73 74                                       test            
Trying to get current scan results first without requesting a new scan to speed up initial association
Received 0 bytes of scan results (0 BSSes)
Scan results: 0
Selecting BSS from priority group 0
No suitable AP found.
Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec
Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)
RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])
Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=8
ioctl[SIOCGIWSCAN]: Resource temporarily unavailable
Scan results: -1
Failed to get scan results
Failed to get scan results - try scanning again
Setting scan request: 1 sec 0 usec
Starting AP scan (specific SSID)
Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=4):
     74 65 73 74                                       test            
RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])
Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=8
Received 155 bytes of scan results (1 BSSes)
Scan results: 1
Selecting BSS from priority group 0
0: 00:15:0c:2b:d4:04 ssid='test' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=22 caps=0x11
   selected based on RSN IE
Trying to associate with 00:15:0c:2b:d4:04 (SSID='test' freq=2442 MHz)
Cancelling scan request
WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE
Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1
RSN: using IEEE 802.11i/D9.0
WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 16 pairwise 16 key_mgmt 2 proto 2
WPA: clearing AP WPA IE
WPA: set AP RSN IE - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00
WPA: using GTK CCMP
WPA: using PTK CCMP
WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK
WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00
No keys have been configured - skip key clearing
wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted
ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported
WEXT auth param 5 value 0x1 - State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING
wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)
WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5
wpa_driver_wext_associate
ioctl[SIOCSIWMODE]: Device or resource busy
Association request to the driver failed
Setting authentication timeout: 5 sec 0 usec
EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0
EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0
EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto
RSN: Ignored PMKID candidate without preauth flag
RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])
Wireless event: cmd=0x8b04 len=12
RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])
Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=12
RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])
Wireless event: cmd=0x8c02 len=155
Association info event
req_ies - hexdump(len=44): 00 04 74 65 73 74 01 08 02 04 0b 16 0c 12 18 24 32 04 30 48 60 6c 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00
resp_ies - hexdump(len=16): 01 08 82 84 8b 96 0c 12 18 24 32 04 30 48 60 6c
WPA: set own WPA/RSN IE - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00
RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])
Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=20
Wireless event: new AP: 00:15:0c:2b:d4:04
State: ASSOCIATING -> ASSOCIATED
wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)
WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5
Associated to a new BSS: BSSID=00:15:0c:2b:d4:04
No keys have been configured - skip key clearing
Associated with 00:15:0c:2b:d4:04
WPA: Association event - clear replay counter
EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0
EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0
EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0
EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=1
EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING
EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE
Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec
Cancelling scan request
RX EAPOL from 00:15:0c:2b:d4:04
Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec
IEEE 802.1X RX: version=1 type=3 length=95
  EAPOL-Key type=2
  key_info 0x8a (ver=2 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Ack)
  key_length=16 key_data_length=0
  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01
  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): 1b 82 52 96 c2 9d 92 bd 00 0f db 94 f6 4e 15 21 6c 84 06 2c fc 25 54 57 37 b4 11 c6 50 7d 43 d2
  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
State: ASSOCIATED -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE
WPA: RX message 1 of 4-Way Handshake from 00:15:0c:2b:d4:04 (ver=2)
RSN: msg 1/4 key data - hexdump(len=0):
WPA: Renewed SNonce - hexdump(len=32): 0d 63 d7 c4 db 2a 71 9f 5c da d5 b8 0c 6a ab 84 fd 4b e8 22 f0 44 e3 1f 50 93 c4 4d 2f 24 79 a3
WPA: PMK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]
WPA: PTK - hexdump(len=64): [REMOVED]
WPA: WPA IE for msg 2/4 - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00
WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 2/4
CTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING - signal 2 received
Removing interface wlan0
State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> DISCONNECTED
wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)
WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5
wpa_driver_wext_deauthenticate
No keys have been configured - skip key clearing
EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0
EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED
EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE
EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0
wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa
wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted
ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported
WEXT auth param 5 value 0x0 - wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures
ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported
WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - No keys have been configured - skip key clearing
WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=0, operstate=6
Cancelling scan request
```

Gruß Fabi


----------

